# SARCASM Why are some Imbued with it?



## Lon (Apr 28, 2018)

Why are there so many (some are FM members that reek of sarcasm with their every written and spoken word?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 28, 2018)

It's  our way of getting  back at  the  few  anal  orifices   here,  or elsewhere.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Some people project their inner demons ( frustrations) onto others and unfortunately do not have the inner awareness to see it
Of course it’s just my opinion. 

Others use sarcasm as a way to communicate in a humourous  way and there is a distinct difference between the two


----------



## TonyK (Apr 28, 2018)

Very perceptive Keesha.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 28, 2018)

Oh, I don’t know…maybe to dispel the heaping mounds of festering drivel one runs in to from time to time…..ya think????

Or to lighten the supposed load we all seem to haul around







or

To just make one grin…..uncontrollably....even though they don't want to





however

Sometimes ya open the fridge, expecting to enjoy the few bites of that leftover spagett, not realizing the ancient marinara had soured, so fast.


Then again

it could be just snide incredulity 







Oh, seriously?


Falcon sez it best






Falcon said:


> It's  our way of getting  back at  the  few  anal  orifices   here,  or elsewhere.



keep a fire


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

A way, hopefully humorous, however dark, of coping with the vicissitudes of life without screaming in the street, or gibbering at the absurdity.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> A way, hopefully humorous, however dark, of coping with the vicissitudes of life without screaming in the street, or gibbering at the absurdity.



I must put this somewhere handy


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I must put this somewhere handy


K, but I wanna quarter in teh mail, I ain’t cheap!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2018)

It is a gift, that cannot remain unopened!nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> It is a gift, that cannot remain unopened!nthego:




HAHAHAHA! 
LOVE it
A gift! I’ll have to remember that one for my darling husband :rofl:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> K, but I wanna quarter in teh mail, I ain’t cheap!



There you go; demanding money
You gold digger you


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> K, but I wanna quarter in teh mail, I ain’t cheap!


Canadian or 'merican?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Canadian or 'merican?



Whichever is worth more of course.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Whichever is worth more of course.


I don't have any Canadian

so

I'll just keep the quote handy...for you of course


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Canadian or 'merican?


Mrkin!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I don't have any Canadian
> 
> so
> 
> I'll just keep the quote handy...for you of course



Canadian money isn’t worth much but it’s pretty. 
Hey! And that wasn’t even sarcastic! 
Or was it?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Canadian money isn’t worth much but it’s pretty.
> Hey! And that wasn’t even sarcastic!
> Or was it?


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> There you go; demanding money
> You gold digger you



Hey but this was! I’m surprised you didn’t comment on it. 

I guess we are hijacking this thread. 
Lets go hijack Gary’s thread. He won’t mind.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Mrkin!


Can't
all I got
saving up for a phone call

and in need of a phone booth

reeeeal bad .....to get me outta HERE!!! (I got nuthin, not even sarcasm)


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Can't
> all I got
> saving up for a phone call
> 
> ...


Time for your meds!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2018)

Sarcasm is usually just truth, thinly veiled.  If it offends you, it has done it's job. like it should


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 28, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Sarcasm is usually just truth, thinly veiled.  If it offends you, it has done it's job. like it should



Ok, I can't keep up
'nother to keep handy

Can you guys type slower?


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2018)

Lon said:


> Why are there so many (some are FM members that reek of sarcasm with their every written and spoken word?



I don't know what FM means, but I've read sarcasm referred to as verbal abuse and bullying.  If those descriptions seem over-the-top, look at it this way:
Sarcasm is not only easier but much safer than alternatives:  a person can "say" virtually anything, and there are no consequences;  
And it can be a double-whammy if the person on the receiving end protests, because the sarcastic individual may then go 'Whatsamatter,, can't you take a joke?' or 'You're just too sensitive.'


----------



## peppermint (May 2, 2018)

I call sarcasm, a dig!!!!


----------



## treeguy64 (May 2, 2018)

Lon said:


> SARCASM Why are some Imbued with it? SNIP!



"Imbued??"  Wow, I am SO IMPRESSED with your magnificent command of the English language!


----------



## DGM (May 5, 2018)

Lon, I suspect that so many posters here want to unload sarcasm on folks who can appreciate or understand it.  They spend too much time with their kids and grand kids who haven't a clue what sarcasm or exaggeration are.  It's LOST of them.  They take EVERYTHING literally.  So when we sit down with a glass wine, a beer or a cup of coffee to relax in front of this boob tube we know we can unleash our true thoughts to people of our age who will understand them.


----------

